# Best Buy Availability...Soon...



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

Guys,

I would advise you to check your Best Buy's tonight or tomorrow morning. The Roamio's are all on the Thursday trucks in my area headed to stores. They may get there before close or at worst case tomorrow morning. I am in the Chicagoland area...Mine is set to be delivered tomorrow from Amazon.com, was going to get the Roamio Pro from Best Buy if I found it at retail before the Amazon.com order came in...

Y2J


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for the info!!

Hopefully the Roamio Pro shows up at one of the Best Buys here. Of course this is a weekend where I have to work late Friday night and 14 hours on Saturday. So the earliest I'll probably be able to get to BestBuy is Sunday.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Note, the Plus and Pro are listed as Magnolia Best Buy products. That typically means your best buy needs to have the Magnolia section in the store for them to carry. 

I am suprised at your thoughts on the Pro coming that soon. I see the online as only coming soon. But the other 2 units are allowing you to order online already. The base model appears to be instock online, but the plus is backordered.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

can you get the multi-service discount if you buy it at Best Buy ?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yes.


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Yes.


are you answering me?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I just spoke with my local store Ann Arbor MI and they tell me they show two Roamio Pro's on order but no ship date, no plus or basic on order or in stock. He said they may show up on next Tuesday or Thursdays truck. Nothing this evening


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tivoknucklehead said:


> are you answering me?


Yeah, at work so just replied real quick. As long as you qualify for MSD, you can activate any TiVo with it regardless of where you got it..


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah, at work so just replied real quick. As long as you qualify for MSD, you can activate any TiVo with it regardless of where you got it..


thanks


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

berg0449 said:


> Note, the Plus and Pro are listed as Magnolia Best Buy products. That typically means your best buy needs to have the Magnolia section in the store for them to carry.
> 
> I am suprised at your thoughts on the Pro coming that soon. I see the online as only coming soon. But the other 2 units are allowing you to order online already. The base model appears to be instock online, but the plus is backordered.


I gave them only the Pro SKU when I called two of the local stores, and they both showed 2 each on a truck en route.


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Can TiVo's extended warranty be purchased upon activation if the box didn't come from TiVo?


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> Can TiVo's extended warranty be purchased upon activation if the box didn't come from TiVo?


I was able to do it that way with my Premier. Planning to do the samething with the Roamio


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

I called best buy in NYC and they said mid Sept.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> Can TiVo's extended warranty be purchased upon activation if the box didn't come from TiVo?


yes.


----------



## y2jdmbfan (May 7, 2004)

The trick to calling Best Buy and checking stock, is to always give them the SKU only, don't say, "I'm looking for the new TiVo...", because they will usually then just give some arbitrary answer rather than looking it up in the computer...At least from my experience...

Y2J


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Goober96 said:


> Can TiVo's extended warranty be purchased upon activation if the box didn't come from TiVo?


You have thirty days from activation to purchase the TiVo extended warranty.


----------



## sbq (Feb 6, 2010)

y2jdmbfan said:


> The trick to calling Best Buy and checking stock, is to always give them the SKU only, don't say, "I'm looking for the new TiVo...", because they will usually then just give some arbitrary answer rather than looking it up in the computer...At least from my experience...
> 
> Y2J


How do you get the SKU? I want to get the Roamio Pro.


----------



## macery (Sep 6, 2004)

sbq said:


> How do you get the SKU? I want to get the Roamio Pro.


look it up online at bestbuy.com


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

sbq said:


> How do you get the SKU? I want to get the Roamio Pro.


From BestBuy.com:

TiVo® - Roamio Pro DVR

Model: TCD840300
SKU: 1504026


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Just placed my order for a Roamio Plus at my local Best Buy, I had to use a 95 dollar reward zone coupon so I figured what the hell. They tell me there are 9 in the warehouse yet the ship date is Sept 5th


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

it looks like Roamio Plus has showed up at a couple of BestBuys in the DC area. At least it is showing it in stock on the website at those locations.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> it looks like Roamio Plus has showed up at a couple of BestBuys in the DC area. At least it is showing it in stock on the website at those locations.


I hope it shows quicker than they say, even the web site says "Backordered" I wanted to order from Solid Signal but 95 off is 95 off, hard to say no to that


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

I was told the pro most likely mid sept at my local minnesota store

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

berg0449 said:


> I was told the pro most likely mid sept at my local minnesota store
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


I went through this crap when the Mini was first released. I was told dates a week or two out. And they said they could go ahead and order me one or two. The day after I ordered it they showed up in the store. But I couldn't cancel the order. I would have had top pick it up and then return it after waiting at least an hour or two later. I ended up keeping the second Mini and using it on my main TV instead of viewing content with my main Elite.


----------



## cpgny9 (Mar 1, 2006)

Just a heads up.... The plus model is available at several best buy stores in northern NJ. Looked online at 630 this morning and was unavailable, but when I checked again at 930 they were available for pickup today at several stores. I just picked mine up, and it looked like there were a couple still available. The plus is the only model they seemed to have in stock.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> You have thirty days from activation to purchase the TiVo extended warranty.


I think it is 90 days but TiVo may have change that.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I keep going back and forth on where to buy. BB seems to be the best bet for warranty if you plan on diy upgrade. 

Weaknees and Solid Signal currently have the best prices though, but limited stock. 

Of course I have giftcards to Amazon and Best Buy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I think it is 90 days but TiVo may have change that.


That's even better


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I keep going back and forth on where to buy. BB seems to be the best bet for warranty if you plan on diy upgrade.
> 
> Weaknees and Solid Signal currently have the best prices though, but limited stock.
> 
> Of course I have giftcards to Amazon and Best Buy.


That was the conclusion I came too. I plan on doing the upgrade on the Plus and i have giftcards/Reward Zone dollars to use at BestBuy. So I'll get the Plus and 4 year warranty from bestbuy and pick up a 3TB AV drive from Amazon.

Although I expect within a week or two of me getting the Plus from BestBuy, that they will have a rare 10% off coupon. I wish it was like a few years ago where 10% and 12% off coupons were sent out several times a year.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

y2jdmbfan said:


> Guys,
> 
> I would advise you to check your Best Buy's tonight or tomorrow morning. The Roamio's are all on the Thursday trucks in my area headed to stores. They may get there before close or at worst case tomorrow morning. I am in the Chicagoland area...Mine is set to be delivered tomorrow from Amazon.com, was going to get the Roamio Pro from Best Buy if I found it at retail before the Amazon.com order came in...
> 
> Y2J


I'd definitely be going through BestBuy for both ease of mind if returns or exchanges ever take place (45 day return policy with Silver RewardZone) plus the RewardZone points and certificates so I can get the a lower price.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

aaronwt said:


> That was the conclusion I came too. I plan on doing the upgrade on the Plus and i have giftcards/Reward Zone dollars to use at BestBuy. So I'll get the Plus and 4 year warranty from bestbuy and pick up a 3TB AV drive from Amazon.
> 
> Although I expect within a week or two of me getting the Plus from BestBuy, that they will have a rare 10% off coupon. I wish it was like a few years ago where 10% and 12% off coupons were sent out several times a year.


I just usually wait for my birthday certificate. I think the one I got this year was like $100 off any one item which is when I got the 4 tuner Premiere.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

JWhites said:


> I just usually wait for my birthday certificate. I think the one I got this year was like $100 off any one item which is when I got the 4 tuner Premiere.


I don't think they have ever sent me a birthday certificate.


----------



## chg (Jul 28, 2007)

They used to send me one.

Not sure if they did this year. If they did, it was for triple points on one item.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I did completely opposite of what I was planning. After working 16 hours Saturday, 13 hours Friday and 11 hours today I was too tired to think about the purchase when I stopped at Best Buy on my way home. I didn't even really expect to be able to do anything.

The Magnolia employee showed me the screen that showed the warehouse stock. It showed something like 28 Roamio Pros and 14 Roamio Plus models in the warehouse. I had some Reward zone dollars and some gift cards and I never even used them. Magnolia had three years no interest so I just ordered the Roamio PRo and supposedly it will show up at the store on Tuesday or Thursday. 

I was so tired I just added the 4 year warranty without thinking too. It was $80. My plan now is to cancel the 4 year warranty and get the three year warranty from TiVo for only $40.

I see someone mentioned a Birthday coupon. My birthday is next month, so of course Best Buy will send me the coupon in a week just to screw with me.

And I was all ready to buy the 3TB WD Av drive from Amazon this week. So I guess the Roamio will be the second model TiVo that I don't open up. The first was the Elite.

The only thing that might make me reconsider at this point is if someone is able to get a 4TB drive working. That might push me to return the Pro and get a plus and put a 4TB drive in it. But the way I feel right now I don't want to mess with it. I've become really lazy this year. This year was also the first time in seventeen years that I purchased a pre-built desktop PC instead of putting one together .


----------



## PaulNEPats (Aug 11, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> I did completely opposite of what I was planning. After working 16 hours Saturday, 13 hours Friday and 11 hours today I was too tired to think about the purchase when I stopped at Best Buy on my way home. I didn't even really expect to be able to do anything.
> 
> The Magnolia employee showed me the screen that showed the warehouse stock. It showed something like 28 Roamio Pros and 14 Roamio Plus models in the warehouse. I had some Reward zone dollars and some gift cards and I never even used them. Magnolia had three years no interest so I just ordered the Roamio PRo and supposedly it will show up at the store on Tuesday or Thursday.
> 
> ...


Why not order from weaknees with the $40 off coupon and no tax?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PaulNEPats said:


> Why not order from weaknees with the $40 off coupon and no tax?


Well I originally had some gift cards and some Reward Zone dollars. But I was so tired I forgot to use them. But they also had three years no interest at Magnolia. And Just about everything I buy from BestBuy I do with 18 months, 24 months or 36 months no interest. And pay it off a few weeks before the promotion expires.

I would have preferred to have a 10% off coupon which in the past was not a problem getting. But also me being so tired today, I wasn't even thinking straight. I just saw the screen with all the stock in the warehouse and I just said f*** it, I'll get the Pro. Well I was a little slower than that in deciding since I was moving and thinking so slow.

I guess I was also tired about going back and forth with what I was going to purchase. If I would have purchased it from the beginning I would have probably made a different decision. But anyway hopefully it will arrive on Tuesday instead of Thursday so I can get everything setup and get my main Elite ready for sale..


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You can always return and rebuy to apply the gift cards. I have done the same in the past.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

PaulNEPats said:


> Why not order from weaknees with the $40 off coupon and no tax?


Which Weaknees coupon are you referring to?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

lickwid said:


> Which Weaknees coupon are you referring to?


Use the name of the device in caps. Each model has a specific coupon.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> Use the name of the device in caps. Each model has a specific coupon.


And no spaces, worked for me and many others, many posts about this offer, $25 for the plus and $40 for the pro, and I think $15 for the basic. With no tax and the $25 savings, I saved over $50 over an order directly from TiVo.


----------



## TxDan (Aug 26, 2013)

I went to BB in Garland, Tx. this morning to try to get a Pro. They said there 

were 2 in the warehouse in Flower Mound. I ordered one, should be at store 

Thursday.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

I went to the BB in Chesapeake, VA (Greenbrier), which is not a Magnolia location. They were able to "MCS" a Pro for me, with the expected delivery this Saturday, the 30th.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I walked into my local best buy and they only had 1 box of the basic roamio and i was shocked how small the box was,It was setting on top of a tivo premiere box and it appeared to be half the size of the premiere,are all the roamios the same size?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

celtic pride said:


> I walked into my local best buy and they only had 1 box of the basic roamio and i was shocked how small the box was,It was setting on top of a tivo premiere box and it appeared to be half the size of the premiere,are all the roamios the same size?


No, the Basic is much smaller. The Plus and Pro are Premiere-sized.

I haven't seen any Roamios at the Best Buys in Phoenix. The employees don't even know when they'll be getting them, not that they seemed the least bit interested.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The first BestBuy I went too the employee had no idea. The second BB I went to I went to the Magnolia section and he knew exactly what I was talking about and pulled all the info up on screen. It's always been hit or miss for me with BestBuy.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

The Best Buy website is showing that the Magnolia Store location (near me) has both the Plus and Pro in stock today.

I just placed an "in-store pickup" order for a Pro (via their website).


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like you can add to cart if your stores don't have it, but still shows backordered with a 1-2 week ship time. 

Tampa and the surrounding areas still have zero of any model in stock. 

I wonder if Best Buy is holding back stock on stores that still have the old models. It is odd that the Roamio has been available and shipping within 1 day, but still not available in over 30 local stores.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Just got my pickup confirmation. Will snag it right after lunch.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Success, and luck. There were two other Pros in the "pickup" bin when I picked up mine. The website now shows zero available at that store.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

When I ordered my Plus from BB he said they showed some in the warehouse, yet, when he placed the order it was on back order, I checked the status today and it shows to ship sometime between 9-5 to 9-13  this is a super bummer, I want my damn Roamio!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When will I learn. This crap happened to me with the Mini. I ordered the Pro from a BestBuy on the way to work because the people at the BB closest too me didn't know what was going on with the Roamio. Now both the Plus and Pro are showing in stock at the BestBuy closest to me, but the Best Buy I ordered from only has the base Roamio in stock now. And basically the same thing happened to me with the Mini.
Hopefully it shows up thursday or their truck was late today.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> When will I learn. This crap happened to me with the Mini. I ordered the Pro from a BestBuy on the way to work because the people at the BB closest too me didn't know what was going on with the Roamio. Now both the Plus and Pro are showing in stock at the BestBuy closest to me, but the Best Buy I ordered from only has the base Roamio in stock now. And basically the same thing happened to me with the Mini.
> Hopefully it shows up thursday or their truck was late today.


That's kind of what happened to me.

When I saw another local store had them in stock, I placed an order (for in-store pickup). When I was picking them up, I asked if they could please cancel my unfulfilled order from the other store, which they did with no problem.

The only meh thing was that I used $30 Reward Zone certificates on the unfulfilled order. They'll take ~30 days before they post back to my account and are usable again. So the price for immediate gratification today was no discounts on this order. I'm sure I"ll find something else to use them on though.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I ended up stopping at Best Buy during lunch. They still don't have any or show any coming in, but they were able to order one for me. They are not a Magnolia store so they would only get the base model. 

I went back and forth on the Pro and Plus. I ordered the Pro for now, but I keep debating on switching it to the Plus to upgrade myself. 

The Best Buy warranty eats into the savings when you upgrade it yourself compared to the TiVo warranty. We also don't know in the long run if anything will happen to stop upgrades or any potentially issues that could arise. I doubt there will be, but you never know. 

Supposedly they will have it Friday night which is when they get their truck, but said it might not show in stock until Saturday.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> When will I learn. This crap happened to me with the Mini. I ordered the Pro from a BestBuy on the way to work because the people at the BB closest too me didn't know what was going on with the Roamio. Now both the Plus and Pro are showing in stock at the BestBuy closest to me, but the Best Buy I ordered from only has the base Roamio in stock now. And basically the same thing happened to me with the Mini.
> Hopefully it shows up thursday or their truck was late today.


Why not just cancel your old order. Plus then you get to use your gift cards and reward zone certificates.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> Why not just cancel your old order. Plus then you get to use your gift cards and reward zone certificates.


Because i've had that dance with them in the past and i don't want to repeat it. And also with the no interest financing involved it can be a pain as well especially since Best Buy is in the process of changing credit card companies again. I've learned that it's best to wait until you've picked up your item and had it in your hands for at least a few hours before returning it.

The last time I had to deal with cancelling a higher dollar item, i wasted over two hours on the phone and waiting in the store. And anything I got for my troubles doesn't come anywhere close to compensating me for wasting my time. So now the only way I will deal with something right away if it is an exchange since that is usually straight forward.

I called the Magnolia department where i placed my order and they said it shows five Roamio Pros are supposed to be on their truck on Thursday. So one of those is mine and a couple are from two other people that placed an order. So I guess only two are for regular store stock.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

innocentfreak said:


> Tampa and the surrounding areas still have zero of any model in stock.
> 
> I wonder if Best Buy is holding back stock on stores that still have the old models. It is odd that the Roamio has been available and shipping within 1 day, but still not available in over 30 local stores.


Both So. Tampa and Brandon said that they should be getting them "on the Thursday truck".


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bwatford141 said:


> Both So. Tampa and Brandon said that they should be getting them "on the Thursday truck".


South Tampa manager wouldn't even look for me. I think I interrupted his reading. I just ordered in the New Tampa store, but thanks for the info. Might hit Brandon if New Tampa doesn't get mine this Friday or Saturday.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm showing wide spread availability in my area now for both the pro and plus. The basic is showing as not available.


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

Checked BB online yesterday, and it showed the Roamio Plus in stock at my local store (Westbury, NY). I stopped in and asked the salesman for one, and he said they don't have it. Wouldn't check stock because it would be on the shelf if they had it. I went into Magnolia, and they pulled one for me immediately. Way to go, Best Buy - nothing like great customer service


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The Magnolia section does seem to give you a higher level of customer service than the rest of the BestBuy store. At least at some Best Buys.


----------



## cwaipoi (Aug 27, 2013)

Bought a basic yesterday in Chicagoland (they also had Plus in stock). Seems like you just need to refresh the store availability list a few times a day until some stock pops up.


----------



## TheWizz (Aug 27, 2013)

I live in Texas and ordered mine direct from Tivo w/ the free ground shipping. I ordered it on a Thursday afternoon and it arrived at my home the next day. If you live near a Tivo distro point (ours is in the DFW area), might as well order direct if you want it soon.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

TheWizz said:


> I live in Texas and ordered mine direct from Tivo w/ the free ground shipping. I ordered it on a Thursday afternoon and it arrived at my home the next day. If you live near a Tivo distro point (ours is in the DFW area), might as well order direct if you want it soon.


How can i determine if I'm near a TiVo distribution point?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> How can i determine if I'm near a TiVo distribution point?


Tivos I've bought in the past have always shipped from Fort Worth, so someone who lives in the DFW metroplex will generally receive a Tivo in one day regardless of the shipment method chosen.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

DCIFRTHS said:


> How can i determine if I'm near a TiVo distribution point?


I am pretty sure all of their equipment comes out of Texas.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> Tivos I've bought in the past have always shipped from Fort Worth, so someone who lives in the DFW metroplex will generally receive a Tivo in one day regardless of the shipment method chosen.





cr33p said:


> I am pretty sure all of their equipment comes out of Texas.


I was hoping they had more than one distribution point. How do they ship, UPS Ground? I'm in NY, so I'm guessing it's probably a good 3 days to me...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like South Tampa has some in now, but no Plus. They have the Roamio and the Pro. Brandon also has the Roamio, but nothing else.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

DCIFRTHS said:


> I was hoping they had more than one distribution point. How do they ship, UPS Ground? I'm in NY, so I'm guessing it's probably a good 3 days to me...


Mine came UPS Ground.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I was momentarily weak and bought a Plus at the only local Best Buy which showed stock available. My 3tb AV-GP is on the way from Amazon, so I probably won't run through guided setup until tomorrow.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Just received my shipping notice from Best Buy, no details are in the UPS system yet, crossing my fingers it shows before the long weekend


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

cr33p said:


> ...the long weekend


That was my biggest motivator. When I realized I'll be home for three full days, purchasing locally was the only way I could ensure I would have my new toy in time.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

DaveDFW said:


> That was my biggest motivator. When I realized I'll be home for three full days, purchasing locally was the only way I could ensure I would have my new toy in time.


Trust me if the local store gets it before my shipped one does, Best Buy will be seeing a return


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

The Plus and Pro are now available at several of my local stores in Ma & NH.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

cr33p said:


> Trust me if the local store gets it before my shipped one does, Best Buy will be seeing a return


That's exactly what I might be doing.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

If anybody is in the twin cities MN the BB at Mall of America shows the pro in stock. I am looking into getting the pro, but do not feel like driving to the Mall of America. My local Best Buy seems to estimate 1-2 weeks, but expect closer to 1 week. My only wish is to get it running by late September before most of the fall season starts.


----------



## pwas (Aug 28, 2013)

cr33p said:


> Just received my shipping notice from Best Buy, no details are in the UPS system yet, crossing my fingers it shows before the long weekend


Was yours backordered saying 1-2 weeks for delivery prior to this notice?


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

pwas said:


> Was yours backordered saying 1-2 weeks for delivery prior to this notice?


Yes it was. And my Best buy upgraded shipping to next day. I just checked and it will be delivered tomorrow by 3 pm Woot!


----------



## Toeside (Feb 14, 2002)

I snagged a Roamio Plus from the Mid Rivers store in St Peters, MO. Bought it online his morning. It took a few tries to get it...kept getting an error when trying to add to cart.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Woah, all of my BBs say unavailable.. but 1-2 weeks if ordered online (and with free shipping). I may round up the BB gift certificates I have to see how much total I have.. if I can pay for most of the hardware, I may just bite.. (I've been pondering biting even without that, and selling my P4 + tivo stream + tivo HD and replace with the 6 tuner roamio)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I picked up a Pro today at the Best Buy closest to me. I put it on my Best Buy credit card, so I'll get 5% back in the form of Reward Zone points. I called TiVo to activate it, and I was shocked that I got the MSD price on lifetime. The rep was surprised as well, because the computer was showing that I wasn't eligible for the MSD on this one since I got the MSD on the last 5 machines I bought.


----------



## Warp (Nov 20, 2001)

Bought a Roamio basic today in Fargo. The started showing in stock on best buy's web site last night. They only had two on the shelf. (One after I took mine).


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Two stores in South Michigan are showing stock, Taylor, and Bloomfield Hills


----------



## pwas (Aug 28, 2013)

cr33p said:


> Yes it was. And my Best buy upgraded shipping to next day. I just checked and it will be delivered tomorrow by 3 pm Woot!


Cool. Thanks. Mine shipped today.


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

No Roamio Plus in Tampa yet. My mom is driving over from Orlando and offered to get one at her local BB. She said that the truck just came in and they didn't even have them on display yet.


----------



## Ieolus (Oct 20, 2006)

One Best Buy in Atlanta area claimed to have the Pro available. Stopped by and was told they had two in stock, but the street date was Sept. 1 and they couldn't sell it to me.
So I went online and ordered it for in-store pickup. Just waiting for them to fulfill the order now.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Not to take over this thread, but if you purchased from BB did you take BB's extended warranty or Tivo's warranty? I have a Pro version waiting for me to pick up. I just have not decided which warranty to go with. All my other tivo's are tivo warranties.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Ieolus said:


> One Best Buy in Atlanta area claimed to have the Pro available. Stopped by and was told they had two in stock, but the street date was Sept. 1 and they couldn't sell it to me.
> So I went online and ordered it for in-store pickup. Just waiting for them to fulfill the order now.


Now that is just plain old stupid, I hate stores and employees that do that type of stuff.


----------



## Ieolus (Oct 20, 2006)

cr33p said:


> Now that is just plain old stupid, I hate stores and employees that do that type of stuff.


Well I picked it up an hour later no problem. I don't think it was the employee's fault... he was just following some kind of policy (I can only assume).


----------



## Ieolus (Oct 20, 2006)

berg0449 said:


> Not to take over this thread, but if you purchased from BB did you take BB's extended warranty or Tivo's warranty? I have a Pro version waiting for me to pick up. I just have not decided which warranty to go with. All my other Tivos are Tivo warranties.


I am going with the Tivo warranty personally.


----------



## Kolenka (Jan 2, 2013)

Ieolus said:


> Well I picked it up an hour later no problem. I don't think it was the employee's fault... he was just following some kind of policy (I can only assume).


The problem is that Best Buy's policies are screwed in the head right now when it comes to new product. They are so afraid of breaking street dates that they've gotten overly cautious to the point where they are not allowed to put _ANY_ new stock on the shelves or sell it until they can confirm the date. And the date they use in some cases is the "estimated stock arrival" date, rather than an actual launch date. And their system doesn't seem to differentiate between the two. At least not when I ran into this _exact_ problem when I wanted to pick up a Kindle Paperwhite a while back.

I completely avoid Best Buy for launches now if I can because of their policies.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I have purchased the Tivo Series 3 OLED, Tivo HD, Tivo Premiere, and Tivo Mini all from Best Buy, and the Roamio is the first one I can recall that wasnt available at launch from Best Buy. Kinda bummed, but, mine will be on my doorstep when I get home


----------



## ss-stingray (Aug 25, 2013)

I just checked BB store in Port Charlotte, Fla and they have Roamio basic in stock. Got mine from Tivo direct since couldn't wait until BB had them.........


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Because i've had that dance with them in the past and i don't want to repeat it. And also with the no interest financing involved it can be a pain as well especially since Best Buy is in the process of changing credit card companies again. I've learned that it's best to wait until you've picked up your item and had it in your hands for at least a few hours before returning it.
> 
> The last time I had to deal with cancelling a higher dollar item, i wasted over two hours on the phone and waiting in the store. And anything I got for my troubles doesn't come anywhere close to compensating me for wasting my time. So now the only way I will deal with something right away if it is an exchange since that is usually straight forward.
> 
> I called the Magnolia department where i placed my order and they said it shows five Roamio Pros are supposed to be on their truck on Thursday. So one of those is mine and a couple are from two other people that placed an order. So I guess only two are for regular store stock.


...and THIS is why I refuse to do business on big-ticket items with BB...


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Note on BB: You have a choice in the financing or the 5% rewards (NOT BOTH).


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

I was able to pick up my Pro at my local Best Buy. I am trying to use a 3x Birthday rewards coupon, but will see later if that works. I did only the 30 day financing to get more reward points.

The funny thing is that I called yesterday afternoon. They "checked" and the Pro was not coming in for another 1-2 weeks. This was the shorted 1-2 weeks I ever saw since it was in early this morning.


----------



## tom22 (Nov 4, 2010)

Question ?

upgrade of plus vs the pro - via Weaknees the savings to get to 3 T is $30... is their 3T a more reliable drive than factory, or faster?

Are aftermarket drives like the green more reliable or faster... looks like it would cost me $140 for a 3T "green" (brand?) SATA drive.. is the factory 3T SATA ?

If you are buying through Weakness but buying the drive elsewhere and doing the upgrade yourself ... is it so save 30 $ or something because you can buy that drive cheaper and don't think twice about the effort of changing a drive or is the motive to get a better quality drive as well?

Is the upgraded plus from Weakness better than the stock 3T as well as cheaper ? (better drive of equal 3T storage?) Otherwise I'd probably pay for the stock Pro 3T to eliminate any bickering about who's fault some error might be.

Sorry to consolidate but I think it might be helpful to others like myself.


----------



## tom22 (Nov 4, 2010)

I didn't gather from the thread .. would I buy the "lifetime" at Best Buy if I bought the unit there or via a activation phone call with TIVO... any chance (remote) that I'd get my full 5% Best buy refund on the Lifetime purchase?


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

tom22 said:


> I didn't gather from the thread .. would I buy the "lifetime" at Best Buy if I bought the unit there or via a activation phone call with TIVO..


You buy the tivo from Best Buy but pay for activation thru Tivo. I know years ago there used to be cards to buy Lifetime at Best Buy. I did not find a way to get Lifetime thru Best Buy.

Note, Tivo activation can be done thru Tivo website if its just a normal purchase (IE you are not trying to get a better deal  )


----------



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

Make sure you use promo code "PLSR" to get $100 off lifetime!


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bwatford141 said:


> Make sure you use promo code "PLSR" to get $100 off lifetime!


 You can only use that is you do not get the $100 discount for another existing LifeTime tivo, correct?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Correct. 

Also I usually activate the TiVo on my phone on the way home. This way the process is already started before I plug it in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

berg0449 said:


> Note on BB: You have a choice in the financing or the 5% rewards (NOT BOTH).


The Magnolia Employee said I will get both. Which was surprising since I know they changed the policy in July. So I'll believe it when I see it. Which will take sixty days anyway.

But the Magnolia department does seem to do their own thing. Like the offer they had for 3 years no interest on any purchase from the Magnolia section with no minimum.

The regular part of BestBuy only had 2 years no interest and there was a minimum price involved.

I also noticed that the 4 year extended warranty I got was $80 while online it shows a price of $90. I think I'm just going to keep it. Assuming I don't have any issues with the Roamio Pro. I'm going through the setup right now.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Shipment arrived today from Best Buy, I cant believe they didn't double box it, hey there's a 400 dollar Tivo on this guys door step, should we take it ? Luckily it was there when I got home, and in one piece. Running through set up now


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

Ieolus said:


> Well I picked it up an hour later no problem. I don't think it was the employee's fault... he was just following some kind of policy (I can only assume).


Which BestBuy was it? I plan to pick up a Plus this weekend but from your experience it seems like I should plan to order online for in-store pickup to be safe.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

My local store had two base Roamios and two Roamio Pros on the shelf.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Ieolus said:


> One Best Buy in Atlanta area claimed to have the Pro available. Stopped by and was told they had two in stock, but the street date was Sept. 1 and they couldn't sell it to me.
> So I went online and ordered it for in-store pickup. Just waiting for them to fulfill the order now.


I wish that we had a Magnolia store, where I live. I'm about an hour below Hotlanta.
I ordered online, for home delivery, on the 22nd. No option for in-store pickup. Of course it gave me the one to two weeks message.

On the 28th, I got an email that it was preparing for shipment. It shipped from Atlanta and I will have it today, Friday the 30th.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

Picked up a pro at the BB store in Nashua, NH last night; they had both the plus and pro in stock (there is a Magnolia in that store). Looks like the other stores in NH with Magnolia presences also have these in stock.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like we finally have the Plus models at some of the local Best Buys. Looks like a lot of stores now have their base Roamio stock also. 

I think I am still sticking with the Pro.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess the Magnolia sales person was telling the truth about getting Reward Zone dollars with the 3 years no interest financing.

It is showing that the points are pending on my Roamio Pro purchase.

It's like they manually input the info separately. There are two entries listed. The first one shows the purchase and everything but with zero Reward Zone dollars. But then there is another entry with just the description "Magnolia" with the prices/points from the Roamio Pro and extended warranty. But nothing is listed for the items.


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

aaronwt, If you do not mind how many points did you get. I am just trying to compare since I used my BB card with no financing plus used a 3x birthday coupon. I ended up with about 2200 points. That is for the Pro unit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

berg0449 said:


> aaronwt, If you do not mind how many points did you get. I am just trying to compare since I used my BB card with no financing plus used a 3x birthday coupon. I ended up with about 2200 points. That is for the Pro unit.


I didnt get a multiplier with it like I normally would.So it was 680 points. (or 679)

I'm not complaining since with the new policy you aren't supposed to get any points when using their financing deals.

So to get three years no interest and points, Im happy with that outcome.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I didnt get a multiplier with it like I normally would.So it was 680 points. (or 679)


Any idea where I can get a multiplier coupon?



aaronwt said:


> I'm not complaining since with the new policy you aren't supposed to get any points when using their financing deals.


That's the impression I was under. I must have missed this: How did you mange to get financing PLUS points?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Any idea where I can get a multiplier coupon?
> 
> That's the impression I was under. I must have missed this: How did you mange to get financing PLUS points?


I guess they send one out for your birthday. I have not received one yet for my birthday which is this month. But my normal purchases have some kind of a multiplier since I typically get something like 1.25x or 1.5x the purchase price in points.

I was told Magnolia had a special going on. The Magnolia section seems to do their own thing. For instance, the regular part of BestBuy had 2 years no interest with a $599 minimum on hometheater products. In the Magnolia section they had 3 years no interest, with no minimum, on any purchase from the Magnolia section.

I was told by the magnolia salesperson that I would also get the RZ points. I didn't think I would but the points are showing up as pending right now. And it looks like the sales person entered the points manually since it shows up separate from the purchase on my Reward Zone purchase/points list.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I didnt get a multiplier with it like I normally would.So it was 680 points. (or 679)
> 
> I'm not complaining since with the new policy you aren't supposed to get any points when using their financing deals.
> 
> So to get three years no interest and points, Im happy with that outcome.


I have not heard of that change. When did it go into play? I'm a Silver member and expected that they'd notify us of such a drastic change.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I was told Magnolia had a special going on. The Magnolia section seems to do their own thing. For instance, the regular part of BestBuy had 2 years no interest with a $599 minimum on hometheater products. In the Magnolia section they had 3 years no interest, with no minimum, on any purchase from the Magnolia section.


I'm wondering if it would be worth my while to drive out to the Best Buy in my city that has Magnolia vs. just going to my closest store. Did you have to check out in the Magnolia section? Any idea how long this is going on?


----------



## berg0449 (Nov 5, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> I guess they send one out for your birthday. I have not received one yet for my birthday which is this month. But my normal purchases have some kind of a multiplier since I typically get something like 1.25x or 1.5x the purchase price in points.


 I got my birthday 3x coupon the end of July for a mid-August birthday. I did have to call up to get the points manually adjusted.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I have not heard of that change. When did it go into play? I'm a Silver member and expected that they'd notify us of such a drastic change.


They did. I got an email about it in June or July.

Here is the quote from the FAQ page.



> What purchases are not eligible for point earning?
> Non-qualifying purchases include, but are not limited to:
> 
> •Instant rebates and the value of mail-in rebates on purchases
> ...


https://myrewardzone.bestbuy.com/about/faq/earningpoints


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I'm wondering if it would be worth my while to drive out to the Best Buy in my city that has Magnolia vs. just going to my closest store. Did you have to check out in the Magnolia section? Any idea how long this is going on?


Yes, i checked out in the magnolia section which was a nice bonus. I never had to go to the normal bestBuy checkout or pickup counter. The sales person did all the work so while waiting I got to look at the OLED TV and the 4K TVs they had on display.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> They did. I got an email about it in June or July.
> 
> Here is the quote from the FAQ page.
> 
> https://myrewardzone.bestbuy.com/about/faq/earningpoints


I must say that sucks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I must say that sucks.


yes, since basically every purchase I make at BestBuy is using the 18 months or longer no interest financing.

At one time is was $40 per 1K points then it dropped to $20 per 1000 points. And now you don't earn them at all with the financing deals.

So my purchases at Best Buy will decrease with the new change.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> yes, since basically every purchase I make at BestBuy is using the 18 months or longer no interest financing.
> 
> At one time is was $40 per 1K points then it dropped to $20 per 1000 points. And now you don't earn them at all with the financing deals.
> 
> So my purchases at Best Buy will decrease with the new change.


Yes, I think mine will as well. It's not as appealing to me now that I can't do interest free financing and get points.


----------

